# Druckenbutton (zum Ausdrucken einer Datei)



## gerig (23. Juli 2004)

Weiß jemand, wie man für eine Homepage einen Druckenbutton erzeugt, der nicht die Seite ausdruckt, sondern eine bestimmte Datei?


----------



## Sven Mintel (23. Juli 2004)

Garnicht.

Man kann das Drucken über die Javascript-Methode print() einleiten...allerdings muss dazu das zu druckende Dokument im Browser geladen sein.

...wenn es sich bei der Datei ebenfalls um eine Webseite handelt, kannst du sie z.B. in ein verstecktes Frame laden, und dann drucken.


----------



## gerig (23. Juli 2004)

*keine webseite*

...es handelt sich um keine webseite sondern zB um eine word oder excel datei. muss der button zuerst die datei in einem neuen fenster öffnen, und anschließen drucken? wie realisiert man das am besten?


----------



## Sven Mintel (23. Juli 2004)

Jo...zuerst muss das Dokument in einem Fenster geöffnet werden....wenn es da ist, kann man es Drucken(hab ich allerdings mit Excel&Word noch nie probiert)

....da liegt allerdings das Problem....du kannst nicht davon ausgehen, dass jeder

Office installiert hat
mit dem IE surft
...nur mit dieser Konstellation sollte es mölich sein, ein Word/Excel-Dokument in einem Browserfenster zu öffnen....ein Browser hat nämlich keinen Zugriff auf externe Anwendungen.


Also theoretisch:

```
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
function drucken()
{
win=window.open('datei.doc');
win.print();
}
//-->
</script>
```
...möglicherweise muss man die print()-Anweisung etwas zeitversetzt geben...damit das Dokument erstmal komplett geladen werden kann.


----------

